# Speicherkarte: Verminderung der Kapazität



## tittli (3. September 2005)

Hallo
Habe ein komisches Phänomen meiner 2 are alten CF-Speicherkarte festgestellt. Neu hatte sie noch eine Kapazität von 128MB, jetzt sind es noch etwa 120MB. Ist sowas normal, oder kann man da etwas dagegen tun? Formatieren habe ich versucht, hat aber nichts gebracht.
danke und gruss


----------



## liquidbeats (4. September 2005)

Hi, kann sein das diese einen Schaden haben und defekte Segmente igoniriert werden um Datenverluste zu vermeiden.
 Ich würde mal Probieren unter WIN diese zu Formatieren und dann über das Menü der Kamera selber.
 klappt es nicht ist eigentlich davon auszugehen das was nicht in Ordnung ist.

 sowas kann z.B dann auftreten wenn man einfach den Cardreader / usbstick rauszieht ohne das Gerät sicher zu entfernen.


 Gruß


----------



## tittli (4. September 2005)

Hallo
Formatieren bringt nichts, habe ich im Windows wie auch über die Cam bereits versucht.
Ja wenn solche Fehler durch Ausziehen des Kartenlesers auftreten, dann bin ich wohl selbst Schuld. Kann man da etwas dagegen machen oder muss ich eine neue CF kaufen?
gruss


----------



## liquidbeats (4. September 2005)

Eigentlich kann man dagegen nichts mehr machen, wenn Formatieren nicht mehr Funktioniert.
 Wenn du die 8MB brauchst und auch zum vorbeugen von Datenverlusten, wirst dir wohl eine neue kaufen müssen.
 Die Alte kannst aber trotzdem benutzen, solange man drauf achtet das dort nichts Passiert, wie einfach Karte ziehe, Wasser / Hitze usw.


 Gruß


----------

